# Cornbread



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 4, 2015)

Here's a YCB pot I got finished up. Donated to an auction on one of the Facebook waterfowl call pages. Found out there was an auction going for a young girl battling cancer. Kills me to see kids going through that, especially after just losing my cousin this past week to pancreatic cancer. 

Auction started today, two duck calls, my call, and a call blank were donated, and the current high bid is $250 for the lot. Hoping it'll go much higher.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 4, 2015)

Beautiful piece! Great cause you have donated to...hope there is strong bidding!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your cousin Jon. Beautiful call and gesture on your part.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 4, 2015)

Great cause! Hate to hear about children with health problems! Love the wood in the call! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 4, 2015)

Beautiful call Jonathan. Auctions never bring what an item is worth, but that should still fetch a pretty penny. Sorry to hear about your cousin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 4, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Beautiful call Jonathan. Auctions never bring what an item is worth, but that should still fetch a pretty penny. Sorry to hear about your cousin.


Thanks. I generally tend to agree, but there are some incredibly generous call collectors! So far, it's up to $350, with two whistles added in. Someone else offered to add in a call once it reaches $450. I sincerely hope it brings in a lot of money to help this little girl and her family

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Great looking Call Jonathon !! Greater cause!! My hats of to you Sir.


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 4, 2015)

Beautiful Call Jonathan ! Awesome gesture on your part ! Hope the auction is a huge success


----------



## fredito (Apr 4, 2015)

Awesome call. So sad to see a child going through that.


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 5, 2015)

What was the final bid Jonathan ?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 5, 2015)

Still going on. $400 so far

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 7, 2015)

In total, $475 was raised to help this young girl and her family. 

I re-did the soundboard, after finding out that her supporters had created rubber bracelets with #breestrong on them.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2015)

I know we cannot allow donations for charities because it opens the door for crooks who play on our sympathy and let's face it, we're all a soft touch when it comes to helping sick children and people truly in need, but for trusted members such as you Jon it's so hard not to allow it. I hope she comes out of this alive and well. I can't imagine my child with cancer and I know many of you have been through things like that. Were I god for a day . . . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks Kevin. It tears me up to see her picture, then look at my 5 year old son and imagine what her parents are going through.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## stumpjumper (Apr 9, 2015)

I have her picture as my back ground on my phone. Pray for her daily!!!!

Stump

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 9, 2015)

stumpjumper said:


> I have her picture as my back ground on my phone. Pray for her daily!!!!
> 
> Stump


I saw one of your CWFs was auctioned prior to this last one. Probably the most rewarding part of call building is being able to give back and offer even a little to families like this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

